# Possible Photo Weekend/rally



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Last year we held a very popular photography weekend and I was thinking of organising another one. 

This time it would be in Yorkshire. I have not asked the site owner yet but the site here would be ideal. There is a hall with a bar that opens on a Friday and Saturday evening with superb food served as well. The hall would be ideal for the photo chat.

If partners were not interested in the photo chat York is only a few miles away.

During the photo chat side we would cover cameras, lighting, focusing, composition and we would move on to basic digital photo manipulation.

It would probably be organised for July. Just wondered what the interest would before I spoke to the site owners?

stew


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Stew,

Sounds great but not keen on travelling to Yorkshire for a weekend!

Can you not find somewhere in the middle of the country, Stratford (bit South I know) for example. I am sure others will have a better idea of location.

Regards

Chris


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Not for this one Chris. The last one was in the middle of the country, its the turn of the North for this one and the site is just perfect for it. 

On saying that we will be in the South for August and start of sept and would not mind holding Photo Weekend 3 then. We are heading that way for someone's sons wedding at the end of July :wink: 

stew


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Stew,

We would be very interested do you have a date in mind?

Don


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

HI 

looking at the MHF diary and our own diary Don there is only one weekend we have free in July and thats 19/20 July. If that was ok with other people I would then need to check with the site


stew


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Stew,

That's OK for us.

Don


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Stew. If we are still in the UK would be very interested. Can't make any plans until we get the van back. promised within 2 weeks.
Could always use the tent again like at the Amboise meet.   
Cheers sid


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Don

superb, I will get an idea of potential numbers and then have a chat with the site owner to see how many they can accomodate


stew


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

artona said:


> HI
> 
> looking at the MHF diary and our own diary Don there is only one weekend we have free in July and thats 19/20 July. If that was ok with other people I would then need to check with the site
> 
> stew


Go on. Best offer we've had for the 19/20 July so far


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

well done Brian


stew


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Stew,

Meet 3 sounds good and I have just the site! They serve good beer and I am sure we can get a marquee in the garden if we need it!

Regards

Chris


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Meet three sounds good to me. A southern one. Assuming all levels of skill welcome?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Chris

_Meet 3 sounds good and I have just the site! They serve good beer and I am sure we can get a marquee in the garden if we need it! _ are you reading my mind or am I anticipating yours :lol: :lol: , thats the question?

All photographers welcome b6x. In fact even non- photographers. A weekend is a weekend away and at the last one I would say 75% were there for the photography but the other 25% had just as much fun.

You are more than welcome Sid

stew


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Stew,

I don't know what I am thinking let alone what you are thinking!

Totally confused me with b6x as of course the place I am thinking of is a Wadworths pub and serves 6X, just could not work out what the b meant until I looked up!

Oh well I am rambling now so better just pop next door to the pub and have a pint or three!

Chris


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

We could do meet 3 further South as York is a bit of a stretch for us for a weekend.

Sonja


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

artona said:


> Hi
> well done Brian
> stew


I've not done anything, yet.

You're the one "doing" and thank you.

Though you've haven't said just how many nude models and accessories you'll be bringing I'm sure you'll do us proud. I do like the texture a coarse hessian rope leaves on smooth young skin but it's a devil to get the lighting just right.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

hilldweller said:


> artona said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Hi Brian,

Absolutely no problem with the lighting, you just have to rub baby oil over the skin and keep the lights low and preferably red! Works every time!

Chris


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

G2EWS said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> Absolutely no problem with the lighting, you just have to rub baby oil over the skin
> 
> Chris


Well, I'm learning already.

Just to show how grateful I am I will volunteer to do that horrible messy job.

I'll even bring the baby oil.

Gallons and gallons of it.


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

Would be interested in the southern one. We are still on hols for the York one which is a shame because I have never been to York. Aug/Sept would be better for us.

Regards.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Brian

as it happens if you are really keen I do know a naturist who I am sure would oblige by posing.


stew


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Stew - where (area wise) are you thinking of one DOWN SOUTH....everything always seems so far these days - what with the diesel situation around here, no one seems to have any....but not been out today to look.....

We are away 2nd September, I would be interested, depending on where and dates.... York is great, but much too far - so will wait for further info on the latter one

Carol


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Carol

I have been speaking to Chris about using the site that they used for the beer session this weekend. I think its near Devizes but hopefully Chris will confirm


stew


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Stew/Carol,

Place is here:

Woodbridge Inn

Stew as mentioned just ask for Paul, mention us he cannot forget! Tee hee!

Regards

Chris


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

cheers Chris


stew


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

artona said:


> Hi Brian
> as it happens if you are really keen I do know a naturist who I am sure would oblige by posing.
> stew


Ah, bluff called. The naked human body must be one of the most difficult subjects of all. I doubt we could duplicate a Lichfield shoot. What an idea though, how much to get a MH to the Bahamas ?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Ahhhhh, Lord Lichfield, one of the greatest photographers ever. One of my favourite photographers of the female form. Could you imagine a BBQ with him and maybe Ansel Adams for Landscapes, wow what a gathering. Oh and David Bailey of course to take the snaps :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

But Stew,

That is us David Bailey, Ansel Adams and Lord Lichfield. MHF has a good spread of these skills, don't they  

Chris


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I was forgetting that for a moment  

stew


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

19/20 july sounds good to me as we only live at leeds 25 miles away


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

artona said:


> Could you imagine a BBQ with him and maybe Ansel Adams for Landscapes, wow what a gathering. Oh and David Bailey of course to take the snaps :lol: :lol:
> stew


You'd have to hire the Lincoln showground.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Can we come too please? We are complete novices so will give everyone a laugh if nothing else.

Pat


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Stew

Sorry mate we on our way back from France that weekend.
Pity as it is on the doorstep :roll: 

Steve


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Excellent Lucy, of course you can Pat, thats a shame Steve. I shall try to catch the site owner tomorrow and see what she thinks

stew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Gonna have to rethink the dates or site as unfortunately it is the start of the school hols and they are fully booked. 

stew


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

A taster for the possible southern photo meet

The field opposite


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Gonna have to rethink the dates or site as unfortunately it is the start of the school hols and they are fully booked.
> 
> stew


Hi Stew,

Sorry to hear the meet is off.  I was looking forward to improving my photo skills.

I could do with some tuition in the Sat Nav department I've got a Garmin 350 and I'm really struggling. 

If anybody would like to organise a meet in the Yorkshire area with a Sat Nav theme I will be first in the queue. 

Carol has helped me out a lot but I need to sit down with somebody who can explain how the system works. :?

Don


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We would be very interested in attending the southern photo meet, as long as we are about for whatever date is decided on.

Tina


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

have just come across this thread and we're keen, albeit confused about where we are up to - we are away July but could do September esp after w/c 15th, so will keep an eye out for what you decide.

Best wishes, Ruth


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

artona said:


> Gonna have to rethink the dates or site as unfortunately it is the start of the school hols and they are fully booked.
> stew


Nice idea but demand exceeds supply loads of weekends, certainly the case with the Big Two.

Except perhaps for the CC Coniston site which is a bit huge and in a stunningly beautiful area. Also a big private field next to it but with no facilities.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We'd be very interested in a Yorkshire photography meet in July. We're pretty new to motorhoming and haven't yet been to any rallies or meets, so wouldn't mind knowing a bit more about what's involved. John has recently bought himself a new digital SLR and is keen learn more. He's also recently changed to Apple Mac and is trying to learn that too. Any advice on this and also use of filters would be great.

I just like snapping away with my more modest digital and I'm interested mainly in composition.

York would be just right for us. 

Chris


----------

